# EXCEL VBA Training Courses - suggestions?



## Jay3 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi All,

Can anyone recommend a short course in Excel VBA 2007 that I could attend.  I have had some exposure to Excel VBA but never had any training.

I'm looking for a 2 or 3 day course in the UK in a classroom environment.

Any suggestion welcome.

Thanks,
Jay3


----------



## hiker95 (Mar 21, 2012)

Jay3,


As an alternative:


*Training / Books / Sites*

MrExcel's Products: Books, CDs, Podcasts Discuss topics related to Holy Macro! Products: Learn Excel from MrExcel, VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel,Holy Macro! It's 2500 VBA Examples CD, Guerilla Data Analysis Using Microsoft Excel and Excel Knowledge Base CD and the MrExcel Podcasts.
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=19

How to Learn to Write Macros 
http://articles.excelyogi.com/playin...ba/2008/10/27/

How to use the macro recorder 
http://articles.excelyogi.com/

Click here and scroll down to Getting Started with VBA. 
http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/ExcelMain.htm

If you are serious about learning VBA try 
http://www.add-ins.com/vbhelp.htm

Excel Tutorials and Tips - VBA - macros - training 
http://www.mrexcel.com/articles.shtml

See David McRitchie's site if you just started with VBA
http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/getstarted.htm

What is a Visual Basic Module?
http://www.emagenit.com/VBA Folder/what_is_a_vba_module.htm

Debra Dalgleish has some notes how to implement macros here:
http://www.contextures.com/xlvba01.html

David McRitchie has an intro to macros:
http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/getstarted.htm

Ron de Bruin's intro to macros:
http://www.rondebruin.nl/code.htm

Creating custom functions
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/excel/HA011117011033.aspx

Writing Your First VBA Function in Excel
http://www.exceltip.com/st/Writing_Your_First_VBA_Function_in_Excel/631.html

Where to paste code in VBE VBA
Introducing the Excel VBA Editor
http://www.ask.com/web?qsrc=2417&o=101881&l=dis&q=Where+to+paste+code+in+the+Excel+VBA+Editor

VBA for Excel (Macros)
http://www.excel-vba.com/excel-vba-contents.htm

VBA Lesson 11: VBA Code General Tips and General Vocabulary
http://www.excel-vba.com/vba-code-2-1-tips.htm

Excel VBA -- Adding Code to a Workbook
http://www.contextures.com/xlvba01.html

http://www.excel-vba.com/
http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/getstarted.htm
http://www.exceltip.com/excel_links.html

(livelessons video)
Excel VBA and Macros with MrExcel
ISBN: 0-7897-3938-0
http://www.amazon.com/Excel-Macros-M...7936479&sr=1-1

Learn to debug: 
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/debug.htm

Excel Tutorials / Video Tutorials - Functions
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions02.html

http://www.xl-central.com/index.html

http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/ExcelMain.htm

Cascading queries

http://www.tushar-mehta.com/excel/ne...ing_dropdowns/

Excel VLOOKUP Function and VLOOKUP Example
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions02.html

INDEX MATCH - Excel Index Function and Excel Match Function
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions03.html

http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal02.html 
http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal05.html 
http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal08.html#Larger

Excel Data Validation - Add New Items
http://www.contextures.com/excel-data-validation-add.html

Programming The VBA Editor - Created by Chip Pearson at Pearson Software Consulting LLC
This page describes how to write code that modifies or reads other VBA code.
http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/vbe.aspx

Locating files containing VBA
Searching Files in Subfolders for VBA code string:
http://www.dailydoseofexcel.com/arch...a-code-string/

http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/thread-978054.php

Excel 2003 Power Programming with VBA (Excel Power Programming With Vba)
by John Walkenbach

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

Excel Hacks 100 Industrial-Strength Tips & Tools, by David & Traina Hawley

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel 2007, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

Excel 2007 Book:  you can try this...there is a try before you buy ebook available at this link…
http://www.mrexcel.com/learnexcel2.shtml 

Professional Excel Development
by Stephen/ Bovey, Rob/ Green, John Bullen (Paperback - Feb 11, 2005)

Excel 2002 VBA: Programmers Reference
by Rob Bovey, Stephen Bullen, John Green, and Robert Rosenberg (Paperback - Sep 26, 2001)

VB & VBA in a Nutshell: The Language
(http://www.amazon.co.uk/VB-VBA-Nutsh...4671189&sr=1-2)

Writing Excel Macros with VBA
(http://www.amazon.co.uk/Writing-Exce...4671189&sr=1-3)

User Form Creation
http://www.contextures.com/xlUserForm01.html

DonkeyOte: My Recommended Reading
Volatility
http://www.decisionmodels.com/calcsecretsi.htm

Sumproduct
http://www.xldynamic.com/source/xld.SUMPRODUCT.html
http://www.xldynamic.com/source/xld.SUMPRODUCT.html

Arrays
http://www.xtremevbtalk.com/showthread.php?t=296012

Pivot Intro
http://peltiertech.com/Excel/Pivots/pivotstart.htm

Sync Pivot Tables
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthr...g+pivot+tables
Check out rorya's post at the very bottom of this link. It should do the trick:
http://www.experts-exchange.com/Soft..._22844558.html
Multiple pivot tables 1 filter to control all 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ntrol-all.html

Email from XL - VBA
http://www.rondebruin.nl/sendmail.htm

Outlook VBA
http://www.outlookcode.com/article.aspx?ID=40

Function Dictionary
http://www.xlfdic.com/

Function Translations
http://www.piuha.fi/excel-function-name-translation/

Dynamic Named Ranges
http://www.contextures.com/xlNames01.html

How to create Excel Dashboards
http://www.contextures.com/excel-dashboards.html
http://chandoo.org/wp/excel-dashboards/
http://chandoo.org/wp/management-dashboards-excel/
http://www.exceldashboardwidgets.com/

Excel Dashboard / Scorecard Ebook
http://www.qimacros.com/excel-dashboard-scorecard.html

Templates
http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/Topic.aspx
http://www.contextures.com/excel-template-golf-scores.html

Date & Time stamping:
http://www.mcgimpsey.com/excel/timestamp.html

Get Formula / Formats thru custom functions:
http://dmcritchie.mvps.org/excel/formula.htm#GetFormat

A nice informative MS article "Improving Performance in Excel 2007"
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa730921.aspx

Progress Meters
http://www.andypope.info/vba/pmeter.htm
http://www.xcelfiles.com/ProgressBar.html


----------



## Firefly2012 (Mar 22, 2012)

I had one course a long time ago (think it was just a day, but may have been two).  Waste of time.  

Hiker's (very) comprehensive list of links is an excellent resource if you ask me.  Simply trying to answer qquestions on this forum (and others like it) is what got me going with VBA and is the best way to learn IMO.


----------



## oicacademy02 (Jul 9, 2012)

Excellent list of training courses,* hiker95*.
Allow me to add this on the list www.oic-academy.ch too.


----------



## hiker95 (Jul 9, 2012)

oicacademy02,



> Excellent list of training courses, hiker95.



Thank you very much.  The list grows from thigs I find on a lot of sites.




> Allow me to add this on the list www.oic-academy.ch too.



Please do.  Thanks for the feedback.



*Here is the most up-to-date list:*


*Training / Books / Sites* as of 06/10/2012

MrExcel's Products: Books, CDs, Podcasts Discuss topics related to Holy Macro! Products: Learn Excel from MrExcel, VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel,Holy Macro! It's 2500 VBA Examples CD, Guerilla Data Analysis Using Microsoft Excel and Excel Knowledge Base CD and the MrExcel Podcasts.
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=19

There are over 1800 Excel videos/tutorials here:
http://www.youtube.com/user/ExcelIsFun

Getting Started with VBA. 
http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/ExcelMain.htm

If you are serious about learning VBA try 
http://www.add-ins.com/vbhelp.htm

Excel Tutorials and Tips - VBA - macros - training
http://www.mrexcel.com/articles.shtml

Here's a good primer on the scope of variables.
Scope Of Variables And Procedures

See David McRitchie's site if you just started with VBA
http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/getstarted.htm

What is a Visual Basic Module?
http://www.emagenit.com/VBA Folder/what_is_a_vba_module.htm

Ron de Bruin's intro to macros:
http://www.rondebruin.nl/code.htm

Creating An XLA Add-In For Excel, Writing User Defined Functions In VBA
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/createaddin.aspx

How do I create a PERSONAL.XLS(B) or Add-in
http://www.rondebruin.nl/personal.htm

Creating custom functions
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/excel/HA011117011033.aspx

Writing Your First VBA Function in Excel
http://www.exceltip.com/st/Writing_Your_First_VBA_Function_in_Excel/631.html

VBA for Excel (Macros)
http://www.excel-vba.com/excel-vba-contents.htm

VBA Lesson 11: VBA Code General Tips and General Vocabulary
http://www.excel-vba.com/vba-code-2-1-tips.htm

Excel VBA -- Adding Code to a Workbook
http://www.contextures.com/xlvba01.html

Learn to debug: 
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/debug.htm

How To: Assign a Macro to a Button or Shape
http://peltiertech.com/WordPress/how-to-assign-a-macro-to-a-button-or-shape/

User Form Creation
http://www.contextures.com/xlUserForm01.html

When To Use a UserForm & What to Use a UserForm For
http://www.ozgrid.com/Excel/free-training/ExcelVBA2/excelvba2lesson2.htm

Excel Tutorials / Video Tutorials - Functions
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions02.html

INDEX MATCH - Excel Index Function and Excel Match Function
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions03.html

Excel Data Validation
http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal08.html#Larger
http://www.contextures.com/excel-data-validation-add.html

Your Quick Reference to Microsoft Excel Solutions
http://www.xl-central.com/index.html

New! Excel Recorded Webinars
http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/ExcelMain.htm

Programming The VBA Editor - Created by Chip Pearson at Pearson Software Consulting LLC
This page describes how to write code that modifies or reads other VBA code.
http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/vbe.aspx

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

Excel Hacks 100 Industrial-Strength Tips & Tools, by David & Traina Hawley

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel 2007, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

Excel 2007 Book:  you can try this...there is a try before you buy ebook available at this link…

by Stephen/ Bovey, Rob/ Green, John Bullen (Paperback - Feb 11, 2005)
Professional Excel Development

by Rob Bovey, Stephen Bullen, John Green, and Robert Rosenberg (Paperback - Sep 26, 2001)
Excel 2002 VBA: Programmers Reference

DonkeyOte: My Recommended Reading, Volatility
http://www.decisionmodels.com/calcsecretsi.htm

Sumproduct
http://www.xldynamic.com/source/xld.SUMPRODUCT.html

Arrays
http://www.xtremevbtalk.com/showthread.php?t=296012
http://www.vbtutor.net/vba/vba_chp21.htm

Pivot Intro
http://peltiertech.com/Excel/Pivots/pivotstart.htm

Email from XL - VBA
http://www.rondebruin.nl/sendmail.htm

Outlook VBA
http://www.outlookcode.com/article.aspx?ID=40

Function Dictionary
http://www.xlfdic.com/

Function Translations
http://www.piuha.fi/excel-function-name-translation/

Dynamic Named Ranges
http://www.contextures.com/xlNames01.html

How to create Excel Dashboards
http://www.mrexcel.com/Excel-dashboards-Xcelsius.html
http://www.contextures.com/excel-dashboards.html
http://chandoo.org/wp/excel-dashboards/
http://chandoo.org/wp/management-dashboards-excel/
http://www.exceldashboardwidgets.com/
http://www.andypope.info/charts/gauge.htm 

Excel Dashboard / Scorecard Ebook
http://www.qimacros.com/excel-dashboard-scorecard.html

Mike Alexander from Data Pig Technologies
Excel 2007 Dashboards & Reports For Dummies

Templates
http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/Topic.aspx
http://www.contextures.com/excel-template-golf-scores.html
http://www.ozgrid.com/search/templates.htm

Microsoft Excel Cascading Listboxes Tutorial
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAMvLJRwZdI

Date & Time stamping:
http://www.mcgimpsey.com/excel/timestamp.html

Get Formula / Formats thru custom functions:
http://dmcritchie.mvps.org/excel/formula.htm#GetFormat

A nice informative MS article "Improving Performance in Excel 2007"
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa730921.aspx

Progress Meters
http://www.andypope.info/vba/pmeter.htm
http://www.xcelfiles.com/ProgressBar.html

And, as your skills increase, try answering posts on sites like:
http://www.mrexcel.com
http://www.excelforum.com
http://www.ozgrid.com
http://www.vbaexpress.com
http://www.excelfox.com


----------

